# What is the market price of a Myford Super 7?



## jariou (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi,

I may have the opportunity to acquire a Myford Super 7 lathe in perfect conditions with a lot of tooling.

What is the market value for such a beast if one were available?

I looked at one Myford a few years ago and it was in the neighborhood of $5000. I passed. This one is more reasonably priced but I have done some searching and although the prices in Britain are still high, it looks like the Myford's on this side of the pond are definitely more pedestrian.

Thanks for any and all input.

Jacques in NC


----------



## David Morrow (Mar 27, 2009)

I bought mine a couple of years ago for about $3,300 Cdn / $4,200 US here in Vancouver, BC - delivered to my door. There is one on Craigslist over in Victoria for $4,500 currently. Mine was first purchased in 1977 but appears to be little used since then. I got a bunch of tooling with mine include a four jaw chuck, centers, etc.

Victoria Craigslist
http://victoria.en.craigslist.ca/tls/1087131503.html

I think being British may be part of the issue over here. I don't think they are quite as well known and people may not appreciate the quality. I think I got a bargain when I bought mine.


----------



## jariou (Mar 28, 2009)

David, 

Thanks for your input. 

I was hoping to get a few more replies though.

Thanks again and if any one wants to chime in, feel free.


Jacques in NC


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 28, 2009)

Jacques: 
Blue Ridge machinery in West Virginia is a Myford dealer
You could give them a call and ask what kind of deal they could give on a new one. Toll Free 1-800-872-6500 
http://www.blueridgemachinery.com/machinery/myford_lathes/myford_super_7_lathe.html
Tin


----------



## Loose nut (Mar 28, 2009)

There was a new one for sale at the NAMES show a couple of years ago for $11,500. They are nice high quality machines for there size but it's no wonder Myfords is having trouble at those prices. They cost about 100 pds when they first came out back in the '40's.


----------



## David Morrow (Mar 28, 2009)

I found my bill of sale and I actually paid $3100 Cdn, not $3,300 as noted above.

My Super 7 was purchased new on November 3, 1977 for $2,185 Cdn in Edmonton, Alberta. I think our dollar was close to about $.90 US back in those days. A local dealer lists it for $18,000 Cdn today.


----------



## bentprop (Mar 28, 2009)

Don't forget that tooling can double the cost in total,so if it's a good machine,it's always worth a look.As for price,that depends entirely on what it's worth to you.Model engineers tend to pay to much for the name,but I think you can start at 5000 for a good Super7,plus whatever for the tooling.


----------



## tmuir (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, didn't reaise Myfords were so expensive.

We can all pick on the quality of Chinese lathes compared to the quality of a Myford, but if it wasn't for the Chinese lathes I couldn't afford any lathe.

I guess we all have a budget and just have to get the best we can afford.


----------



## David Morrow (Apr 6, 2009)

tmuir  said:
			
		

> Wow, didn't reaise Myfords were so expensive.
> 
> We can all pick on the quality of Chinese lathes compared to the quality of a Myford, but if it wasn't for the Chinese lathes I couldn't afford any lathe.
> 
> I guess we all have a budget and just have to get the best we can afford.



I'm always watching Craigslist - both here in Vancouver and as far away as Seattle and Spokane. There are always lathes showing up. There are South Bends appearing which I learned to use in high school and really liked. A good low mileage lathe would be worth taking a drive for. The prices can be quite reasonable if you're patient. That's how I got my Myford.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi I have  a Myford Super 7 fore sale. E-mail: [email protected]
Sweden Trollhättan


----------



## bazmak (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi i have owned 7 myfords over the years in the Uk i had a grey model with gearbox,V slide etc
cost me 1500 UK,my last was a near new green model ML7R,almost a super 7 with accessories you would not believe
cost me 1000 Uk.If you look on BAZMAK diary thread i have posted a couple of photos.Very nice lathes but not cheap
Here in ADELAIDE I MISSED OUT ON ebay a nice super7 which was a little tired for $1100 a bargain.
They are difficult to source anywhere but the UK but difficult to get a bargain.Approx $2000 here 
for a decent one.Regards Barry


----------



## Hat56 (Sep 10, 2013)

What it's worth and what it cost's are only relevant to what the seller want's.


----------



## MachineTom (Sep 10, 2013)

I owned a super & without gearbox, lots of change gears, milling attachment, set tru Buck chuck, Burnerd chuck qctp and the turret type. New motor on granite bed. Sold it 2 years ago for $1600. That guy sold it a couple months ago for 1800. 

I considered those prices too high for the quality of a Myford. From the Zamac crossfeed and compound nuts, non bearings for thrust on the feed screws, no power crossfeed.

 A model A South Bend has powerfeeds, and a gearbox plus, is a much heavier machine. The Myford has a better spindle bearing setup. But those British Standard hardware is a PITA. Yes I have both sockets and combo wrenches in BS, as well as a 55° thread cutting bit, as I own a Myford OD grinder as well. Now that is a well made machine.


----------

